# Up-coming primativist/survivalist gatherings?



## makan kotoran (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can fill me in on any gatherings happening in the near future. If so when, where and what is the cost? I've searched to no avail. Gracias


----------



## Missy (Jul 14, 2011)

That's odd cause a simple google search pulled up a fair amount for me.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 14, 2011)

makan is obviously too primitive to use google


----------



## Danimal (Jul 14, 2011)

There is MAPS (Mid Atlantic Primitive Skills Group) There meeting in September in West Virginia. Might be a little pricey but you might be able to do a work trade, Thats what me and my sweetheart are doing.

but there really good I've been going to MAPS since I was a kid.
I think its www.mapsgroup.com
There's also www.earthconnection.com
www.ancestralknowledge.com


----------



## Gudj (Jul 14, 2011)

Echoes in Time outside of Salem.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 14, 2011)

i think they're all a bit pricey.
rabbit stick in ID and winter count in AZ used to be the two big ones of the year. i think rabbit stick's in fall or summer.


----------



## Danimal (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh yea and there's always Tom Browns


----------



## plagueship (Jul 17, 2011)

i'm going to have a primitive survivalist gathering at my place in 2013, after civilization collapses.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 17, 2011)

is it just me, or is there something wrong about primitivist gatherings posting on the internet?


----------



## Gudj (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> is it just me, or is there something wrong about primitivist gatherings posting on the internet?



Just you


----------



## Teko (Jul 25, 2011)

Danimal said:


> There is MAPS (Mid Atlantic Primitive Skills Group) There meeting in September in West Virginia. Might be a little pricey but you might be able to do a work trade, Thats what me and my sweetheart are doing.
> 
> but there really good I've been going to MAPS since I was a kid.
> I think its www.mapsgroup.com
> ...


funny,. all those links domain name were for sale.


----------



## Danimal (Jul 25, 2011)

abstracted said:


> funny,. all those links domain name were for sale.




Oh sorry about that. here ya go...

www.*mapsgroup*.org
www.*earth*-*connection*.com
www.*ancestralknowledge*.org


----------

